# Sharknado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm genuinely speechless! - This is going to be so bad everyone will watch it.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

ROFL...:lol::lol::lol:

It's Sooo Bad it's good..

Stacks up well against this..


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

That is a funny as ..............


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Genius...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I cant wait to see Sharknado, it looks almost as good as Sharktopus.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

"were gonna need a bigger chopper" :lol: comedy gold


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Classic along "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes"


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Heard it on the radio before, some of those sci fi films are very funny, some are straight bad, but ALL are better than the devils ride or whatever its called


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

rofl :lol::lol::lol: 

I want to see it.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

My girlfriend and I have watched all the crappy shark films.

Two headed shark attack
Sharktopus
Sand sharks
Mega shark vs giant octopus
Mega shark vs crocosaur
Shark night
Bait
Jersey shore shark attack

That are all laughably bad.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone seen Birdemic?

The worst film ever made.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> Anyone seen Birdemic?
> 
> The worst film ever made.


Good cgi in that


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just to add to the party


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That sharknado has got the fit bird from American pie in it though


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

so what did everyone think after they saw it?

I may have had my hopes up too high. There was just too much of it that was long shots of them in a car with steamed up windows. Those made me sleepy. 

I guess the actors were supposed to be showing desperation but they just always looked like they wanted to take a nap.

In Jaws it worked well to not show the shark as that built the suspense. In Sharknado they would be pounding on the shark but it would be just off camera to avoid having to do the special effects of it. Often times the shots would be jerky and blurred to hide even more. They even looked like they were zoomed in during post production to cut out things that couldn't be touched up with special effects.

spoilers below:

that being said I loved:

- the fact that somehow their house on the side of the hill filled up with water on its own and then the water burst out on the uphill side of the house.

- that the sharks weren't just being blown around in the tornado, they seemed to be swimming as shooting them made them fall or change course.

- when they were on the overpass with everything flooded below them you could see cars driving by below in the background behind the school bus at times.

- The guy that played their son really got into the roll and brought some life into the movie.

- When the sharks would go back underwater the special effects made it look like they were dissolving.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

InvaderZim said:


> so what did everyone think after they saw it?
> 
> - when they were on the overpass with everything flooded below them you could see cars driving by below in the background behind the school bus at times.


I thought it was fantastic. Well, more specifically, I watched about 15mins before turning over for The Sopranos, which was fantastic as I haven't watched it in ages :lol:

There was a bit when they were parked down some side street in a big panic and you could see other cars driving along the adjoining road just going about their daily commute :lol:


----------

